# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  stirations in glutes

## ty357

any ideas for that area. thanks

----------


## FireGuy

Sub 5% bodyfat.

----------


## ty357

> Sub 5% bodyfat.


what exercise will work if you get your body fat that low

----------


## FireGuy

Striations are really nothing more than an indication of being very lean and very dry. We all have striated glutes it's just 99.9% of us never get lean enough to see them.

----------


## ty357

> Striations are really nothing more than an indication of being very lean and very dry. We all have striated glutes it's just 99.9% of us never get lean enough to see them.


o ok thanks

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

Even the guys on the Mr. Olympia stage struggle to get striated glutes, and they are all around 3% bodyfat, and are hardly holding any water, so I would just let this one go.

----------


## ty357

> Even the guys on the Mr. Olympia stage struggle to get striated glutes, and they are all around 3% bodyfat, and are hardly holding any water, so I would just let this one go.


thanks

----------


## FireGuy

> Even the guys on the Mr. Olympia stage struggle to get striated glutes, and they are all around 3% bodyfat, and are hardly holding any water, so I would just let this one go.


This is a good point, many people confuse feathered or seperation in the glute are as being striated. There is a difference. Here is a truly striated glute.

----------


## ty357

> This is a good point, many people confuse feathered or seperation in the glute are as being striated. There is a difference. Here is a truly striated glute.


ok so its not a matter of technique to get them just low body fat?

----------


## FireGuy

> ok so its not a matter of technique to get them just low body fat?


Yep, yours are already striated, just covered by a layer of fat and fluid!

----------

